# What happened to old What's His/Her Name?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I was recently looking up something in the archives and it surprised me to see a lot of names that have I have not seen here (or on any other forums) lately. 

I don't want to mention any specific names since I don't know their reasons for leaving the forums. 

Most likely there are others as curious as I am. 

Can anyone say what happened to some of the people who used to post regularly here? Lets face it, few of us are getting any younger or healthier. Some may simply gain, lose and regain interest in the forums (I know I do). 

Others may have simply taken up a different hobby (or in some cases a new or different spouse). 

Jerry


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, Couz, I sure ain't daid yit.  Still got the same ol' lady, too. [twelve years of married bliss, bin married thirty-seven years this fall] 

tac


----------



## bennysrr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'M STILL around ,just have not posted much lately. i'm here do a little reading . to catch up ,then stay in the back ground for awhile. BEN


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry I've noticed quite a few of the "old crowd" don't post any longer. I don't know what it is, but some of it has to do with NOT using names in the profile. Also the lack of simple info regarding location in the world makes everything too vague. Just MHO./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I've been doing almost no posting since the change over. Just been busy doing other things.


----------



## Kevin Miller (Jan 5, 2008)

I've been lurking a lot but haven't had anything important to add. My interest in trains were put on hold last year when my wife was diagnosed with multiple myeloma. Since the diagnosis she has had several months of chemo, open heart surgery and a stem cell transplant. Now that things are settling down a bit I should have more time and the desire to return to my trains.


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

Life changes, Job schedule change, kids growing up, some lack of interest and HOT HOT HOT weather 
I was going to add you to the list too Jerry !


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

In my case I probably started to drift away from the forums when I started trying to help my son get his small auto body/auto sales shop get started and instead of model train forums I was spending my on-line time looking at auto salvage auctions - and then going to auto salvage yards looking for parts for the salvage vehicles purchased. 

I finally eased out of the auto salvage auctions but I am still working on fixing up a couple of salvaged Jeeps and Expeditions that I gave up trying to convince myself I should sell (that's where most of my "train money" has been going). 

I think that many of us need to take a breather from the hobby from time to time to let the fires of interest reignite. 

Jerry 

Posted By bryanj on 07/29/2008 12:11 AM
I was going to add you to the list too Jerry !


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I'm still here too... Just been busy lurking and getting the layout started. Sometime I'll have to post some pictures but been just too busy to get some good ones posted....


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Still here causing trouble, hanging out that the Botanic and running...running...running...like an idiot. 

http://www.firstgiving.com/tomruby


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Cousin, 

Well, ummmm, just wondering... 

37 years married, 12 years of married bliss... 

Did the military keep you away from home 25 years? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif  

Obviously the ol' lady does not monitor your typing. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 

Cheers, 

Jerry 


Posted By tacfoley on 07/28/2008 12:23 PM
Well, Couz, I sure ain't daid yit. " border=0> Still got the same ol' lady, too. [twelve years of married bliss, bin married thirty-seven years this fall] 
tac


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

I was thinking the same thing about the marital bliss comment!! 

In looking through the old archives, I too was suprised by the old names we don't see much here anymore. 

I also think it is fun to look through some of the posts you've started, like the one about tracking the different LGB Mogul variations! Or figuring out what engines will squeak through a 5' diameter curve! 

I think people's interests change over time, and people move on. 

Mark


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

According to the statistics there are over 6800 Member of MLS. Imagine if they all posted in a couple of days. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 

Holidays, better weather, visitors and other outdoor activities do usually mean folks spend less time indoors. 

At one time I worked in a small family retail store. The area in which I live is famed for holidays. We never saw many of our local clientèle during the vacation times, but they all suddenly appeared just prior to fall. 

From another Forum that I use I have noticed many folk join, make a few posts about a specific issue or question, and that is often the last that is seen of them. They may well lurk, I am sure many do. The UK Forum, which I know many MLS Members also frequent, has interesting statistics. A lot of the time the number of guests (lurkers) is double that of signed-in Members. 

I note that the numbers of active Members on a well-known manufactures Forum has dropped recently: I am sure this most likely has more to do with the time of year than anything else.


----------

